# Q&A with Bruce Lee



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 16, 2010)

If the Little Dragon was still walking around today, what's the one question you'd want to ask him?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a tough one, Dan. Bruce Lee was instrumental in my early years of MA. I never had the opportunity to talk with him, but I, as many others followed his career and all of his movies. His Tao of Jeet Kune Do book, although a bit dusty now, sits on a shelf with all of my other martial arts books. He brought innovation at a time when martial arts was steeped in mystery, and opened up many doors of thought. What happened in his life, at such a young age, was tragic. I think he let life get the best of him, and he went down roads to solve an inter-turmoil. Over the years I have seen other people give in, like I feel he did. Martial arts is not a cure all for what ever problems one has, but I feel if done right, it is a step in the right direction. I quess the only thing I would ask him was, *why*.


----------

